# e46 M3 BMW Club Racing Stock Class fitment?



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

That will also give you some tuning via track changes.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

With stock spring perches, you have silly clearance for tires. 18x9.5 ET44 with a 275/35 RA-1 clears EASILY, for example.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

dude, you're going racing in a new M3, quit dicking around and go get some racing 3 pc wheels made to your specification, I use Kodiak myself


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> dude, you're going racing in a new M3, quit dicking around and go get some racing 3 pc wheels made to your specification, I use Kodiak myself


Okay, I wouldn't mind trying them. How many sets can you get them to give me?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Well, for stock class fitment, this isn't much of an update - we did take the car to prepared class - but here's what we ended up with at PIR. We set a new track record, so we're pretty happy with it. The idea was to get to the same wheel/tire combo on all 4 corners.

Tires: Nitto NT01 in 275/35x18

Wheels: BBS RGRs in 18x10 with 25mm offset

Spacers: none

Ride Height: pretty low - we've got the springs pretty much bottomed down on all 4 corners

Camber: Not too much in the rear (less than -3 deg.), but a lot in the front (more than -3 deg.)


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Sizes recently added by Nitto for the NT01

235/40ZR17
225/40ZR18
245/40ZR18
275/40ZR18


----------

